# Normal bloating or mild OHSS?



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Looking for some advice please.

I had ec on Friday 17th July, Wednesday before my estridol was 22,000 so clinic said to only do a 5000iu trigger. They did the bloods again on Friday and had dropped to 8000 which was OK.

The clinic rang next day to say how many fertilised etc and asked how i was feeling etc all the questions regarding OHSS and mentioned that they may have to freeze all if I get symptoms.

My stomach is bloated and looks pretty pg   I am in mild discomfort - feel like I need to let out the biggest blow off in the history of mankind  . I am doing number 1s and 2s (sorry TMI) fine except I am getting stabbing pain in lower fanny area (sorry cannot think of a better way to explain) but this subsides as soon as start.

I remember this bloated feeling from the last cycle (this is 3rd fresh) and was ok but I did get ectopic!
I also had left tube removed last year after so wondered if this could cause pains down there to, going through scar tissue?

I do not want to say much to clinic as do not want to risk them freezing as I just so not know what I would do I just cannot wait any longer - I keep feeling like a nervous sick but thinking is this in my head as they mentioned it!

Sorry to ramble, basicallly how do you know the difference between, standard bloating/recovery from EC and OHSS?

Thoughts and experiances welcomed

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Spangle

I have felt just like you describe all weekend. I had my EC on Friday too. I felt fine on Friday afternoon, tired and aware I'd been prodded but it got loads worse on Sat and even worse yesterday. I've been on paracetamol pretty much every four hours but they haven't taken then pain away completely. I too feel like I've got too much wind and I don't think the bullets are helping! I have woken up today and while I still feel like I've done far too many ab crunches the pain had eased considerably. I was asked all the OHSS questions too as my level was 18k on Weds and dropped to 6k on Friday, I also had to do half trigger. I think as long as you don't feel sick its just the normal bloating and not OHSS. I read up on here yesterday as I was worried just like you about having to freeze, and I don't think I have OHSS. I have found drinking more water has helped when I thought I felt a bit sick yesterday - even though drinking loads is not exactly what you feel like at the mo. I am still in my (two sizes) bigger jogging bottoms! 

Hope that helps a little


----------



## Stacey Anne (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Spangle

i had very similar symptoms to what you described, im now 8dpt.  The advice i was given was if your not feeling sick then your ok apparently you would seriously know about it if you did have it!  When i went in for transfer they said i had very mild OHSS my ovaries were huge!!  They did however still do the transfer and advised to drink massive amounts of fluid (water preferably).

Hope this helps, good luck with everything, fingers crossed.

Stace xx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thank you both for your reply. 
Stacey-ann congrats on beong PUPO sending loads of   
Shortiesmith - not glad you feel the same but glad I seem to be "normal", this is my 5th cycle so I am on Gestone which are injections and are not too bad for symptoms, poor you on the   bombs, my bum never smelt so bad using them and has not done since   at least it is payback all the times DH does it and his is just his normal bottom antics  
I am glad I am not alone, I feel better today, bloated, cannot do jeans up   but not feeling so "full".
Only really uncomfy when I walk and can only do that slowly   
Just spoken to clinic and we are going for blasts on Wednesday so gives me a couple of extra days to calm down!
Please keep me posted on how you are both getting on.

LOL Spangle xx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

I would definitely tell your clinic how you feel.  I had it mildly after EC (bloated slightly, tired, pain in my shoulder) and still had ET and then ended up in hospital for 8 days and had a further 8 weeks off work with OHSS - I would not wish it on anybody!  Put on 2 STONE of liquid overnight on my stomach, all my internal organs were pushed up into my chest cavity, couldn't eat more than spoonful, could hardly breathe or move, my blood was like glue and I passed out when I got to the hospital and on a few other occasions (something I never ever normally do) and just generally felt like I was going to die!  This was a moderate case of OHSS, I wouldn't like to think what a severe case felt like.  

I don't want to scare anyone but it would be better to halt the cycle and freeze than put yourself through what I had to go through. 

Saying that though, bloating is usual after EC (as you well know) and you're probably on the cyclogest now aren't you which does me up like a kipper!

The question to ask yourself is do you feel different/worse than the other times you've had TX?  I kept telling DH I thought I had it and he kept telling me I was paranoid but I think deep down I just knew.


----------

